# 2012 LTZ/RS build thread



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Guess its time to make a build thread. Dont plan on getting crazy with it since its my daily driver and the fact I have 2 other actual toys haha. Plan on using this more of a tool to document things I do to my cruze like maintenance and stuff like that. 

Anyways, Picked it up on the 14th of January, traded in my 2010 Cobalt LT on it. Its a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS that is loaded minus navi with 60k miles on it. Needs to be cleaned up a bit and the hood needs to be repainted but I am pretty happy with my purchase. Here are a few pics of the time of delivery. 





















future/planned mods:
K&N intake with injen filter. 
BNR tune
cobalt boost gauge and aeroforce interceptor gauge
Eibach springs
Black overlays
retrofits
yellow fogs
tint
various leds
subwoofer


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

So far, I have purchased led headlights, yellow fog light bulbs, led license plate lights and reverse lights, K&N intake and tint. Im probably going to order the springs soon as well, maybe as early as tomorrow. lol. Have a lead on some retrofits so that will probably happen soon as well. Unsure of when Ill do the tune, that will probably come in the summer. Anyways, on with the pics. 










cant drive an untinted car.. went with 35%. 










pretty much self explanatory. Went with leds just to see if they were any better as far as glare. Conclusion? Well, a retrofit is sill the way to go and will be done shortly. 


Well, thats all for now. We got slammed here in the dc area with snow so I actually havent driven my car in over a week at this point. I plan on driving it to work tomorrow because I will be getting the emissions test done so I can finally install my k&n intake!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Is this the first emissions test after the 4 year mark or is it different in DC? Here in CO new cars have 4 years before they require emissions so we get to mod away for the first 4 years lol


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Is this the first emissions test after the 4 year mark or is it different in DC? Here in CO new cars have 4 years before they require emissions so we get to mod away for the first 4 years lol


Its a little different.

here in va its every 2 years in counties that are heavily populated. Basically on the obd2 car as long as it doesnt have a check engine light it passes. Usually dealerships do them no matter what but simce I bought the car in md it needs to be done.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah my sti wasn't catted when I lived in Alexandria there so I never passed you had to know someone at an emissions shop to get it done before they started cracking down and doing like state emissions testing sites lol.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great!

Kinda liking the yellow fogs...hmmmmm.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yeah my sti wasn't catted when I lived in Alexandria there so I never passed you had to know someone at an emissions shop to get it done before they started cracking down and doing like state emissions testing sites lol.


haha yeah. Dont plan on going crazy with this one since its my dd. I removed all the emissions bs on my z but since its over 25 I dont have to get it sniffed. 



sparkman said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Kinda liking the yellow fogs...hmmmmm.


thanks!


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

went to install the intake, found out that the screws for the maf sensor weren't included..Time for a trip to pep boys.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Installed the intake and cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

I also ordered a BNR tuner last night. Plan on ordering the lowering springs, boost gauge and leds next week.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking sexxy! Great work so far! I like your style!


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

ordered and received eibach springs. Probably going to install them next weekend. Also ordered retrofitted headlights and am currently waiting on my baseline tune. Almost done with the mods I have planned.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

since everyone likes pics..



















Installed led reverse lights and a shorter antenna. Also got my BNR base tune loaded up last night.


----------



## engine oil (Feb 24, 2016)

ranger024x4 said:


> So far, I have purchased led headlights, yellow fog light bulbs, led license plate lights and reverse lights, K&N intake and tint. Im probably going to order the springs soon as well, maybe as early as tomorrow. lol. Have a lead on some retrofits so that will probably happen soon as well. Unsure of when Ill do the tune, that will probably come in the summer. Anyways, on with the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Great! Nice photos


----------



## CClark (Feb 24, 2016)

Where did you purchase your headlights and fogs at? Im trying to do the same thing you did.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

CClark said:


> Where did you purchase your headlights and fogs at? Im trying to do the same thing you did.


I got the fog lights at pepboys.. hella extreme yellow. The headlights I bought from Amazon and are ok. They arnt better than stock but they do have a nice color. Cannot wait until I get my retrofits.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

cleaned the car and installed the eibach springs. Im hoping the fronts settle a bit more because they dont seem as low as others ive seen. Maybe its just me lol





























First impressions with the new springs:
First off, let me say I was nervous putting on springs on this thing. Suspension clunks drive me up the wall and didn't want to open a can of worms. It was warm yesterday here in va so I decided to get it done and couldn't be more pleased on how the car rides and performs. The ride is a bit firmer but nothing too extreme. I did cut the bumpstops but on big bumps it does still bottom out which is to be expected. Handles much better, literally night and day difference. Overall Im very happy. Glad I did it.

If this was my only car, I would consider strut/shock upgrades and a rear sway bar.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

a few more.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne Jam (Feb 3, 2016)

I would be interested in how you are going to hook up the boost gauge. Also where you are going to mount it.


----------



## ranger024x4 (Jan 13, 2016)

Champagne Jam said:


> I would be interested in how you are going to hook up the boost gauge. Also where you are going to mount it.


Ill keep the thread up to date, but im leaning torwards doing something like what I did on my nissan. I hate pillar pods so I think this is a good option. People might not agree but whatever lol


----------

